# mtb etappenrennen 2015



## hozi (10. Oktober 2014)

moin zusammen,
die saison 2014 rollt langsam aus...deshalb geht der blick nach vorn.könnt ihr tipps geben zu guten etappenrennen die machbar(d.h. ca.60km+2000hm/tag)sind.hoher trailanteil+schöne landschaft wären ideal+natürlich auch was bei unseren nachbarn so los ist.
schönen abend


----------



## Peter88 (10. Oktober 2014)

Hier zwei kurze:

http://www.madmission.de/
harte Strecke, Günstig, top Stimmung

http://www.sparkasse-trans-zollernalb.de/
wenige Höhenmeter, 1a Organisation  

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (10. Oktober 2014)

beskidy mtb trophy


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Oktober 2014)

Vaude Trans Schwarzwald!


----------



## hozi (11. Oktober 2014)

danke schon mal.hat mal einer diese mtb trilogy in der tschechei gefahren?

grüße


----------



## epic03 (11. Oktober 2014)

Rally di Romagna in italien


----------



## freak13 (13. Oktober 2014)

Belgium MTB Challenge.
3 Tage richtig schön MTB. Super Strecken, ENtspannte Stimmung.
http://www.bemc.be/

alles vom gleichen ausgangspunkt, jeden tag in eine andere himmelsrichtung und zurück.
also logistisch einfach zu handeln.
kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## on any sunday (13. Oktober 2014)

Da kann man auch das LCMT http://www.lcmt.be/de/index.php empfehlen. Ist mindestens genauso "hart", aber warum die Belgier 2 ähnliche Wettbewerbe zum selben Zeitraum ansetzten? Selten dämlich. Aber Vorsicht, die Veranstaltungen gehen über "echte" MTB Strecken und sind nicht weichgespült ala Trans Schwarzwald.


----------



## strandi (14. Oktober 2014)

Bike Odyssey in Griechenland
http://bikecalendar.eu/race.php?id=2139

Sudety MTB Challenge in Polen
http://bikecalendar.eu/race.php?id=2196

Pronghorn MTB 4 Stages in Dänemark
http://bikecalendar.eu/race.php?id=2164

Swiss Epic in der Schweiz
http://bikecalendar.eu/race.php?id=2192


----------



## lilly-joe (15. Oktober 2014)

lesotho sky www.lesothosky.com 6 tage   trails in einsamer landschaft, ein super orgateam: just awesome!!!


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Oktober 2014)

Sudety MTB Challenge!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (15. Oktober 2014)

Hab vorhin noch einige neue Etappenrennen hinzugefügt:
http://bikecalendar.eu/search.php?category=MTB&sub=Stage
Auswahl hat es 
In den nächsten Wochen/Monaten haben die anderen Veranstalter hoffentlich auch die Termine klar!


----------



## Warnschild (17. Oktober 2014)

hozi schrieb:


> danke schon mal.hat mal einer diese mtb trilogy in der tschechei gefahren?
> 
> grüße



Jaa, da war ich in diesem Jahr! Ist definitiv sehr anspruchsvoll, auch was die Ausdauer angeht. Wer gut trainiert ist, dem reicht die Demo-Versioin dennoch. 

Super Organisation, tolle Landschaft, hardcore-krasse, aber wunderbare Strecke, tolle Leute, günstiges Rennen, günstige und tolle Unterkünfte. Für mich hat da alles gepasst, außer meiner Ausdauer. 

Durch den Trailanteil von sicherlich 80 - 90 Prozent und davon wiederum das meiste auf wirklich hohem Niveau sowohl bergauf als auch bergab ist man permanent vom Kopf wie vom Körper her voll gefordert. Das entspricht der Belastung von 100 + km bei einem hiesigen Marathon. Nächstes Jahr fahr ich vorher ein paar Ultradistanzen, bevor ich dort starte. Aber ich will wieder hin, weil's trotz allem so wahnsinnig genial war!

Vergessen: Die Betreuung und Verpflegung sind ebenfalls der Hammer (kannst dir sogar belegte Brote schmieren oder Magnesiumtabletten reichen lassen  ).


----------



## hozi (17. Oktober 2014)

moin warnschild,
das doch mal ne aussage...hatte mir anhand der filmchen schon gedacht das das keine kaffeefahrt ist.wir sind noch am sondieren,bei mir steht trilogy ganz vorn.
bis dann
hozi


----------



## Warnschild (17. Oktober 2014)

hozi schrieb:


> moin warnschild,
> das doch mal ne aussage...hatte mir anhand der filmchen schon gedacht das das keine kaffeefahrt ist.wir sind noch am sondieren,bei mir steht trilogy ganz vorn.
> bis dann
> hozi



Ich kann Dir auch unsere Unterkunft (bzw. die Vermieter) nahelegen, das war ein absoluter Glücksgriff: Haben vor Ort erst erfahren, dass der Vermieter auch mitfahren wird und die Veranstalter kennt. Er hat uns gute Tipps geben können bzw. halt allgemeine Infos, das war wirklich gut. 

Die Landschaft ist wirklich unglaublich dort, die Anfahrt unkompliziert und preislich kann man überhaupt nichts sagen: Für 140 EUR inkl. 3x ewig lange und gute Massage nach dem Rennen kriegst Du sonst kein so geil organisiertes und durchgeführtes Rennen. Hatte ich zumindest noch nie!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (18. Oktober 2014)

Horal-Tour in der Hohen Tatra/Slowakei - 3 Tage - VERANSTALTUNGSPAGE - UNSER BERICHT

Beskidy-Trophy (Vorteil 1 - Startort ist immer der selbige an allen Tagen) (Vorteil 2 - Frühbucher unter 100,- € für 4 Tage TOP-EVENT) werden wir dieses Jahr wohl auch wieder besuchen. Hier mal einige Filme zur Beskidy - HIER KLICKEN

Fakt ist, dass was bei der Transschwarzwald als "schwerer Trail" bezeichnet wird. Wird in Belgien, Polen, Tschechien als Erholungsstrecke während des Rennens angesehen. Die Aussage soll die Transschwarzwald aber nicht schlecht machen, sie hat mir auch richtig richtig gut gefallen. Hier der Bericht von einem der nur um den besten Platz am Verpflegungsstand kämpft! 

Die Mad East ging früher über 3 Tage, seit 2 Jahren "nur" noch über 2 Tage. Allerdings ein Event von Mountainbikern für Mountainbikern. Als kleines Highlight fährt man durch eine Bobbahn. Homepage - Unser Bericht

Die BEMC habe ich bisher nicht gekannt - aber 2015 kommt ja...


----------



## MagicMalojaMoni (18. Oktober 2014)

@Warnschild , Sudety, Beskidy und die Triologie sind vom gleichen Veranstalter und einfach gut organsiert und mega günstig. Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (20. Oktober 2014)

MagicMalojaMoni schrieb:


> @Warnschild , Sudety, Beskidy und die Triologie sind vom gleichen Veranstalter und einfach gut organsiert und mega günstig. Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.



Ja und nein. Es gibt anscheinend Überschneidungen, aber das Organisationsteam ist nicht immer komplett das Gleiche, hat man mir gesagt. Aber habe von allen drei Rennen nur Gutes gehört. Und ich war vom Engagement der Helfer und Mitarbeiter beeindruckt. Naja, und in die Gegend hab' ich mich auch verliebt. Trotz unsäglicher Qualen unterwegs


----------



## hozi (23. Oktober 2014)

moin,
ist mal einer das 4 peaks mitgefahren?wenn ja, lohnt das oder ist das so'n massending auf bergautobahnen?
grüsse


----------



## Warnschild (23. Oktober 2014)

hozi schrieb:


> moin,
> ist mal einer das 4 peaks mitgefahren?wenn ja, lohnt das oder ist das so'n massending auf bergautobahnen?
> grüsse



Ich bin nie mitgefahren, mein Freund nur, als es noch Trans Germany war. Ich glaube, es ist ein komplett anderes Konzept als die oben erwähnten tschechischen oder polnischen Rennen: Massiv weniger Trails, eher Kondition als Technik. Aber anscheinend haben sie schon versucht, in den letzten Jahren, mehr Trails einzubauen. So hieß es zumindest. 

Das ist aber relativ. Wenn Du Dir hier die einzelnen Etappen anschaust (man kann auf die Höhenprofile klicken), siehst Du, wie gering der Trailanteil jeweils ist: http://www.bike-fourpeaks.de/de/strecke/strecke-gesamt.html

Bei einer Sudety Challenge bzw. erst recht beim MTB Trilogy hast Du aber wirklich meist weit mehr als 80 - 90 % Trails. Da ist es tatsächlich so, dass Du Dich freust, wenn du ein paar Meter oder auch mal einen Kilometer Wald- oder Schotterpiste fahren "darfst", um ein paar Minuten Ruhe zu haben.


----------



## Warnschild (23. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal die beiden Videos vom Trilogy-Rennen. Man konnte sie anfangs bei uns nicht sehen, wegen irgendwelcher rechtlichen Geschichten. Die Jungs vom Scott-Team haben sie aber netterweise derweil auf Vimeo hoch geladen: 

Teil 1: 




Teil 2: 




Die kurzen Interviews müsst ihr ignorieren, wenn ihr kein Tschechisch könnt. Ein oder zwei sind aber auch auf Englisch.


----------



## Warnschild (15. April 2015)

Mal eine aktuelle Bestandsaufnahme: Fährt noch jemand mit dieses Jahr beim MTB Trilogy?


----------



## Warnschild (16. April 2015)

PS: Wer bis zum 21.04. meldet, bekommt es noch günstiger, habe ich gerade gesehen.


----------



## xs24 (17. April 2015)

freak13 schrieb:


> Belgium MTB Challenge.
> 3 Tage richtig schön MTB. Super Strecken, ENtspannte Stimmung.
> http://www.bemc.be/
> 
> ...


....also die Eckdaten sind schon beachtlich ( 252km mit 7500hm )!!!!
....ein Kumpel war letztes Jahr dabei und die Tour ist/sei "knüppelhart".
...ich werde es selbst in 4 Wochen erfahren ;-)

...Belgien ist immer eine ( MTB ) Reise wert!


----------



## Warnschild (18. April 2015)

xs24 schrieb:


> ....also die Eckdaten sind schon beachtlich ( 252km mit 7500hm )!!!!
> ....ein Kumpel war letztes Jahr dabei und die Tour ist/sei "knüppelhart".
> ...ich werde es selbst in 4 Wochen erfahren ;-)
> 
> ...Belgien ist immer eine ( MTB ) Reise wert!



Doch, das klingt gut!


----------



## racingforlife (18. April 2015)

Ist das Rennen grundsätzlich über Himmelfahrt?


----------



## xs24 (18. April 2015)

Himmelfahrt ist am 14.Mai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilly-joe (19. Oktober 2015)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Horal-Tour in der Hohen Tatra/Slowakei - 3 Tage - VERANSTALTUNGSPAGE - UNSER BERICHT
> 
> Gibts da auch Informationen in Englisch?


----------



## salatbauchvieh (20. Oktober 2015)

Finde leider die Unterlagen nicht wieder, wir hatten einfach die Orga angeschrieben. Bekamen dann die Grundinfos in einer Mischung aus Englisch und Deutsch. Anmeldung vor Ort war dann absolut Problemlos. Übernachten konnte man mit Camper am Eventgelände und vor dem Stadion. Auch wenn die Betonblocks evtl. anderes vermuten lassen, die Leute waren alle mega nett.


----------

